# Firenock Christmas 2010 Giveaway



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

197 thanks for the chance


----------



## lightsnsirens (Mar 5, 2009)

895


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll start..................... 126 :darkbeer:


----------



## grnrch (Mar 29, 2007)

*guess*

how about 776


----------



## BlueRibbon1 (Feb 2, 2008)

650


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

749


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

817


----------



## duxbux (Nov 22, 2008)

452


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

I live dangerously 666 :darkbeer:........


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

527


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

454 What else?


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

821


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

569


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

301


----------



## Copey (Feb 11, 2006)

My guess is 332! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

742 thanks


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

500


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

767?


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

875 Thanks!


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

356, thanks


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

324 thank you


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

326, Thank You


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

123 thanks


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

927. Thanks!


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

532. Thanks


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

543


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

228..thanks


----------



## shaftgiver09 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanks for the opportunity*

710


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

568 

thanks


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

419 Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

599


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

251


----------



## jwellsvt (Dec 14, 2006)

777 Thank you.


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

884


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

214 and thanks for the chance.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

411


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

641


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

I'll try 272.


----------



## sstone82 (May 21, 2009)

why not 462 thanks for the chance


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

How about 243....


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Fn*

180


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll go with #567


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

How bout 007


----------



## Big Ben 75 (Apr 14, 2009)

107 sound good to me


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

431 - bingo!!!


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

265. Thanks!


----------



## Bowhunter_Dale (Dec 30, 2005)

547


----------



## iroutdoors (Feb 13, 2008)

im going with 401. Good luck everyone and merry christmas.


----------



## Droptine Diva (Jul 28, 2009)

738


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll go with 854


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I will take 319, Thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

792


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

387


----------



## RC19 (Jun 22, 2009)

280


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

497


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

608


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

321


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

371

Cheers, Dorge!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

342 thanks for the chance


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

628


----------



## psevic (Nov 23, 2009)

236,thanks


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Firenocks*

142!!!


----------



## Chasing_bone (Sep 14, 2009)

My choice is 711!!

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## three5x5s (Mar 8, 2008)

605 for me Please!!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

789


----------



## plotman (Feb 27, 2008)

I will try 764.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll go 727~


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

687


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

630


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

769 yhanks for the chance


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

891 thanks!


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

886


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

112 thanks


----------



## droptine2008 (Jul 24, 2009)

*firenocks*

162 for me Dorge. thanks for the chance!!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

327


----------



## dairyfarmer80 (Nov 23, 2009)

330


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

072 thanks for the chance.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

923 maybe?


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

014.....thanks


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Please count me in. I pick 374.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

423


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

342 thanks for the chance


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

634


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

212

Thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

998


----------



## Tom White (Jun 30, 2006)

222


----------



## JOSEPH1 (Jun 30, 2006)

337


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

lets try 317

Will


----------



## goodnamespicked (Oct 26, 2006)

489


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

#518 thanks for the chance.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*776*

776 is my guess this time


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

is it 368?


----------



## Ground Check It (Sep 16, 2009)

712


----------



## Ground Check It (Sep 16, 2009)

567


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

103

Thanks:wink:


----------



## sfio7 (Jan 27, 2006)

767


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

488


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

424


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

279


----------



## 76_Bronco (Sep 20, 2009)

598


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

*308*


----------



## robd (Nov 5, 2007)

*764* i really want to try out those new vanes


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

657


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

321


----------



## mattsdad (Sep 24, 2006)

i'll try 617


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

187


----------



## Viper_ed (Oct 10, 2006)

*My guess*

my guess is 914, Thanks for the offer and the chance to win. Have a great X-Mas and Happy New Year!!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

777


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

I pick 678, thank you!


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

621


----------



## bullz (Aug 22, 2006)

417.......Thanks


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

I will pick 245


----------



## Hokiehunter06 (Sep 4, 2008)

107! I am looking forward to giving my Dad the nocks I already ordered! Thanks again! Now I want to win some for myself!


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

575 is a sure fire(nock) winner


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

357...........


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

#222


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

I will say 322.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

187 if I may


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

next guess 386! thanks again!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

447, Thank you!


----------



## SC2ducklimit (Jul 6, 2009)

300 Thanks for the Christmas spirit!


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

713


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

614


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

120

Thanks


----------



## chadschlomer (Nov 27, 2007)

419


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*101*

101


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

163 thanks


----------



## GROUNDPATROL (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm in with 331


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

An Excellent product. How about 614


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

071


----------



## JOSEPH1 (Jun 30, 2006)

010


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

145


----------



## cowchip (Mar 15, 2003)

*627*

627 Thanks


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

715 thanks


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

491


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

134


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

same as last year.....729!


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

155.........


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

427


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

032 been wanting to try these for awhile.


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*My Number*

724 for me!!!


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

Ill try 469


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*how about*

220...........thanks


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

555


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

595


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

583. Thanks, Rich.


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

652 :darkbeer:


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

583 thank you


----------



## Rebelroot (Dec 26, 2006)

301


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

246


----------



## mobil1 (Dec 11, 2008)

842


----------



## glw27cw (Jul 25, 2008)

127


----------



## Kevo700r (Dec 14, 2009)

151


----------



## hotsaw066 (Mar 12, 2009)

987


----------



## Rizzle (Aug 29, 2009)

632 thanks


----------



## mattsdad (Sep 24, 2006)

ummmm, 011?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

068


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

#815


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

306


----------



## carpsniper (Jan 4, 2006)

270...that should do it!

Thanks Dorge.


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

954


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

271


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

817


----------



## warhammer (Sep 10, 2005)

556


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

177


----------



## kodiak3154 (Sep 10, 2009)

456


----------



## gregsfxr3 (Nov 15, 2009)

684


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

444


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

098


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

327
That was my lottery number for the draft in 1969. Saved me from going to NAM.


----------



## grnrch (Mar 29, 2007)

*nocks*

how about 432


----------



## crushercoach (Oct 19, 2009)

469 may be it..


----------



## BIGBOB (Jan 2, 2006)

76 thanks Bob


----------



## coweye (May 23, 2009)

798 thanks for the nocks


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

164


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

867


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

391.

Thanks for the chance.

Arrow


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

721


----------



## speedytt (Apr 24, 2006)

*firenock*

512


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll try, 222. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## JOSEPH1 (Jun 30, 2006)

777


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

978


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*102*

102


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*fire nock*

778


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

434


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

189


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

673 thanks or is this over?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

119 Thanks!


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

475 gotta be it.


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

458 Thanks for the Chance!


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

217


----------



## daweasel (Aug 23, 2006)

037 will be my guess thanks for the chance


----------



## 76_Bronco (Sep 20, 2009)

316


----------



## MarkD1 (Dec 17, 2009)

635


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

601


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*maybe.......*

429....... thanks


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

*thanks*

436


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

841


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

743:wink:


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

362


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

998


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

544


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

499 thanks


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

802


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

059


----------



## Spuraddict (Dec 31, 2007)

649


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

813


----------



## mattsdad (Sep 24, 2006)

970?


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

114


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

741


----------



## JOSEPH1 (Jun 30, 2006)

631


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks 757


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

145


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

413


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

111


----------



## 391shooter (Nov 4, 2009)

109


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

722


----------



## cbright (Sep 25, 2009)

*thank you*

462 thanks for the chance


----------



## robinhood38 (Mar 19, 2009)

*568*

Thanks for the game


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

207


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*lets go with*

740...........


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*357*

357


----------



## dartonfan (Dec 4, 2003)

733


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

758??


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

444


----------



## Archerfish (Feb 20, 2008)

312


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

440


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

856


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

521


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

216


----------



## mattsdad (Sep 24, 2006)

033


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

503


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

002


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

how about 726


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

335


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

021 ty for this


----------



## why me (Sep 27, 2006)

017


----------



## massbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

503 Dorge


----------



## TTNuge (Aug 21, 2009)

732


----------



## JakeMate (Sep 8, 2009)

939


----------



## carpsniper (Jan 4, 2006)

140 :wink:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

#912


----------



## IL Bowhunter 82 (Sep 28, 2006)

655


----------



## DARMO (Dec 5, 2004)

457 im in


----------



## seacowboy (Oct 3, 2009)

013


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

050


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*010*

010


----------



## RC19 (Jun 22, 2009)

708


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

016


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

151


----------



## SC Reezen (Jul 24, 2009)

*714*

Ok I'm in 714


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm in 477


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

347


----------



## PSEshooter29 (Dec 11, 2009)

How about a tripple Earnhardt.....333 for me.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

797


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*this time.....*

hmmmm 514......


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

111


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

716


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

117


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

422


----------



## Marine Hunter (Nov 30, 2008)

My guess: 239

Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

*giveaway*

#629 thanks


----------



## SC2ducklimit (Jul 6, 2009)

*#554*

Hard to keep track of all these numbers. Dont think this ones been used yet!


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

416..........


----------



## JOSEPH1 (Jun 30, 2006)

654


----------



## JEFF GOCHENOUR (Jan 21, 2007)

768


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

645


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

ill take a stab at 792


----------



## vyang99 (Nov 16, 2008)

669


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

402


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

365


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

496


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

486! Thanks


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*747*

747


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

337:wink:


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

222


----------



## PSEshooter29 (Dec 11, 2009)

How about 318 this time


----------



## Big Cedar (Mar 13, 2003)

*Lets go with 162*

Thanks


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

178.......


----------



## hknight (Sep 18, 2007)

241


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

222


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

501!


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

219


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

641
But Christmas 2010 way


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

859


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Gift*

707


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

504


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Count me in!*

776


----------



## RC19 (Jun 22, 2009)

642


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

501


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

#620


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

713


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

9999


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

600


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

296


----------



## Ridge-Runner (Jul 31, 2009)

199


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

211


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

412


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Just in cases you missed it*

The battery pack is now $10.95 as we now includes 3 Battery Pin O-ring in all the battery packs.

















To get our latest price list /order form below is the link
http://www.firenock.com/pdf/2010Retail.pdf


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

523


----------



## JOSEPH1 (Jun 30, 2006)

710


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

301


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*747*

747


----------



## JMARCHER (May 23, 2005)

*230 thanks*

230 thanks


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

305


----------



## mattsdad (Sep 24, 2006)

461


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

815


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

235


----------



## mobil1 (Dec 11, 2008)

926


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

184


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

808


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

705


----------



## PSEshooter29 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll try my son's lucky numbers this time...0630 :secret:


----------



## RC19 (Jun 22, 2009)

443


----------



## Ridge-Runner (Jul 31, 2009)

919?


Rr


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*034*

034


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

881


----------



## hunt4food2 (Jan 8, 2008)

252


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

#026


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

403


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

320 for me?


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

717


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

611


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

636


----------



## deerwoods (Mar 7, 2003)

Number 54


----------



## j_fuelfiveo (Oct 4, 2008)

911


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Gimme *922*. Thanks, Merry Christmas!


----------



## MN mathews man (Jan 1, 2009)

*Firenock*

888 Thanks for the offer.


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

384


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

333


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

232 thanks


----------



## MGrey (Oct 18, 2005)

*327*

327 for me


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

615

Thanks foir the offer Dorge:wink:


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

017


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

016


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

...didn't want to read thru 9 pages of posts to see if someone already guessed 612... but if not, that's my guess.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*983*

983


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

626


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

296


----------



## sfio7 (Jan 27, 2006)

another try 343


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

486


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

703


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

236


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

289


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

163


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

#692


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

999


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

969


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

number is 777


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

579


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

181


----------



## Ridge-Runner (Jul 31, 2009)

525 my sons bday. Thats a winner either way! :wink:

RR


----------



## Ridge-Runner (Jul 31, 2009)

ks_kiwi said:


> ...didn't want to read thru 9 pages of posts to see if someone already guessed 612... but if not, that's my guess.


Well U might be the lucky winner no one has used that #. Keeping a record so I dont double post a # and blow a turn a these, got a older set of these but would love to pick out a new color.

RR


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

521

thanks


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thanks Firenock!*

276


----------



## KYhunter35 (Feb 6, 2007)

904 thanks


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

735


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*537*

537


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

191 thanks


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

337


----------



## mattsdad (Sep 24, 2006)

617


----------



## XxfirmanxX (Aug 15, 2009)

727


----------



## rampant_lion75 (Jun 4, 2007)

701, thanks


----------



## pentail (Aug 29, 2009)

783


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

234


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

444


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

48, Merry Christmas!


----------



## dakota5.2 (Sep 30, 2004)

*firenocks*

799 thanks mike


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

612 Thanks


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*one more time..*

840..... thanks dorge and merry christmas to all.


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

517


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

623


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

981 is my pick thanks


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

519. Thanks for the chance. eric


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

137:darkbeer:


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

103


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

227


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

746


----------



## JOSEPH1 (Jun 30, 2006)

738


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

480


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

And the winners are???????????
ccasion1::happy1:


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*WINNING NUMBER is 502*

The winning number is 502. I have to run, but like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. Shall double check.. I shall come back for the official list later.

Dorge


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*well from my calculations.....*

Congrats craigthor ccasion16:... you guessed 501 and 503 :darkbeer: 2 other guys guessed those numbers also BUT after he did. I dont know if there picks are thrown out since they guessed #'s already taken?

My # 514 is the 10th closest guess from what i can tell if the guys who guessed #'s already chosen count.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

LCA said:


> Congrats craigthor ccasion16:... you guessed 501 and 503 :darkbeer: 2 other guys guessed those numbers also BUT after he did. I dont know if there picks are thrown out since they guessed #'s already taken?
> 
> My # 514 is the 10th closest guess from what i can tell if the guys who guessed #'s already chosen count.


 I'll wait the offical word... Hope everyone has a great christmas!

Craig


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

From what i can see real quick these are the closest

501 - twice
503 - twice
499 
497 - hyperflow
496

Is it like the prices right? anything over the number is busted? :wink:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

HyperFlow said:


> From what i can see real quick
> 
> 501 - twice
> 503 - twice
> ...


Only if Bob come out and we get to spin the big wheel!


----------



## OrrHunter1 (Apr 22, 2009)

*I'm in*

1st placewinner here


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

criagthor............ 501, dec 22 10:33 am

bowfisher........... 501,dec 22 12:32 pm

craigthor............ 503,dec 21 9:43 am

massbuck.......... 503,dec 21 11:07 am

either way high or low congrats CRAIGTHOR...... "what have we got for him johnny?"


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

OrrHunter1 said:


> 1st placewinner here


......... i dont even see your guess posted?????????


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*the winners are*

Someone got real lucky don't we...:wink:
Craighthor is the Grand Prize winner and another prize winner
Bowfisher got 2 prizes. So if they do not contact me before 1st Jan 2010. the next one on the list will get the price. 

Send me e-mail at [email protected] with your address, phone number is critical for you to receive the prize. PM me at AT will not be the best as my e-mail system will not strip those address out easily. Non-grand prize winner, please check post #1 and let me know your choice of the Prize.

477	253	longaxle	25
475	190	mathewshootr	27
486	342	MOC	16
486	274	HunterRidge	16
488	98	hoyt88	14
489	90	goodnamespicked	13
491	136	ParkerBow	11
497	56	HyperFlow	5
496	273	j.d.m	6
499	204	bowfisher	3
500	18	atm7819	2
501	291	bowfisher	1
501	283	craighthor	1
502	WINNING NUMBER 
503	233	craighthor	-1
503	239	massbuck	-1
504	288	DesignedToHunt	-2
512	180	speedytt	-10
517	372	Flat Line	-15
518	91	lunkerbuster	-16
519	375	Bludlund79	-17
521	230	Inevett	-19
527	11	Amisharcher	-25
532	26	116 Buck	-30
543	27	phade	-41
544	203	inevett	-42
547	48	Bowhunter_Dale	-45


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

LCA said:


> criagthor............ 501, dec 22 10:33 am
> 
> bowfisher........... 501,dec 22 12:32 pm
> 
> ...


You beat me to the list of time and numbers. I was only to page 6. Also you must be on Eastern time as mine shows 8:43 am for 503.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Firenock said:


> Someone got real lucky don't we...:wink:
> Craighthor is the Grand Prize winner and anotherprize winner
> Bowfisher got 2 prizes. So if they do not contact me before 1st Jan 2010. the next one on the list will get the price.
> 
> ...


\

Thanks, you have an incoming PM. Merry christmas to all

Craig


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Prizes*

Congrats to the winners.:wav:

Grand prize winner already showed up. So far only 3 winners and 4 prize out of 10 are claimed.

If anyone do not show up by 1/1/2010 and claim their prizes. I shall send the other their prize as I only award those who have contacted me as prize claim procedures states.


----------



## Spartan88 (Dec 21, 2009)

447...I've heard good things about these nocks..looking forward to trying them.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Spartan88 said:


> 447...I've heard good things about these nocks..looking forward to trying them.


a few days late


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*The winners were announced and the giveaway is closed*



Spartan88 said:


> 447...I've heard good things about these nocks..looking forward to trying them.


The giveaway is closed as of christmas Eve 2009.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*e-mail me is critical*

so far, only a few who won have contacted me. there is only a few hours left! Do not say I have not warn you, winners!

Happy new years... in a few hours.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I would love a 2nd chance!! LOL I would contact you if I won!!!!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Give away Concluded*

All people who contacted me and were on the winning list will be mailed with their prizes as of tomorrow via USPS. Happy new year!:smile::teeth:


----------

